# Producing list of 96" wide Motorhomes A and C class



## swmc (Mar 24, 2007)

I am building a comprehensive list of RV manufacturers whom are currently or have over the past 5 years produced 96" wide RVs. I am primarily looking to cover A and C class vehicles.

Any input anyone can provide would be very much appreciated.

The following items of information would be very useful

- Name of manufacturer
- Class of RV
- RV line name and model
- Year 
- Diesel or Gas
- Any other notes

If I can get a decent list togther I will publish it for others to use in the future.

Thanks very much for all your help.

Regards

Steve


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 10, 2007)

Re: Producing list of 96" wide Motorhomes A and C class

Most manufacturers still make 8 foot wide motorhomes.  Only the high end bus manufacturers don't.


----------

